# NLD (New Lens Day) Action figure, weapon, and rig pics....



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 27, 2008)

My birthday was last Friday and I got this lens from my Mom as a present...

Canon EF 50mm 1.8f







I use this with my Canon Xsi/450D


I got some new things up in the house, like my action figure shelf, and my weapons of mass destruction...
















But of course, none of this would mean shit without some gear pics. I was too lazy to bust the guitars out, so for now, I just took some rig pics...



























Here is the magical treasure I discovered in my basement last week...






Belonged to my ex band, but fuck 'em!







This is a great lens, especially for the money. I think its like $80 on Amazon, it was $100 in a local camera shop. With the XSi's 1.6 crop factor, its more like shooting at 80mm, but it still is awesome. Someone recommended that I should of gotten the EF 35mm f2 lens. Its $240 online, so maybe in the future. For now, this lens works well for what I intend to use it for.


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 27, 2008)

Them pics look sexy, makes me feel crap about my camera to be honest.......SOMEONE BUY ME A NEW CAMERA 

Not bad for the price too


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks man! Other on forums gave me GAS for a new camera, its my job to pass that along.


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice photos. But no guitar pics?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was too lazy to take the guitars out the other night. I will get a full family shoot soon enough.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I just wet my pants over how clear that lens is shooting. It almost feels as though I'm looking at porn! Oh no the boss is coming!




EDIT

Got any sound clips of that set up?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jaaaaamie said:


> I think I just wet my pants over how clear that lens is shooting. It almost feels as though I'm looking at porn! Oh no the boss is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the shutter opening and closing is pretty boring to listen to man...but if that's what you're into


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 15, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the shutter opening and closing is pretty boring to listen to man...but if that's what you're into


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Sep 15, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the shutter opening and closing is pretty boring to listen to man...but if that's what you're into



HAHA OH WE HAVE A COMEDIAN


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 15, 2008)

Jaaaaamie said:


> I think I just wet my pants over how clear that lens is shooting. It almost feels as though I'm looking at porn! Oh no the boss is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure do....



I have some guitar review vids out there as well.



Here are some more recent pics with the lens....


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 16, 2008)

Sick figure shelf man, i am a figure nut myself and will have to post some pics soon lmao reeally diggin these tho




Your makin me uber jealous for a good camera science damnit....


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

nice toys *cough* action figures! 

im huge on x-men and other comic stuff


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are some old pictures from a while back. I used to have 2 shelves....


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 19, 2008)

could you make a close-up of Venom ?? he looks bad ass...


----------



## Battousai (Sep 23, 2008)

you need to post this in the loomis is Fugly thread and change their mind a bit.. that thing is gorgeous.. i never knew a different lens makes so much difference.. i know nothing of photography . could you explain how a better lens gives a better picture? i mean what makes it better etc..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 23, 2008)

good lighting, everything else depends on that


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 24, 2008)

Its not always good lighting. Having lenses that are fast and work well in low light can be key. That is part of why this new lens I have works so well. It really performs well in lower light situations.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 24, 2008)

using a wide aperture isn't always the best though, your view depth goes to hell the wider it gets which can be great for effect but usually isn't what you really want


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 25, 2008)

True, but I like the effects of a wide aperture, that is part of what I like about this new lens I have. 

A camera that can perform well at high ISO also is good for those times when you cannot achieve ideal lighting.


----------

